# Rauschen



## sandyjohn (21. Oktober 2004)

Hi, 
 ich weiß nicht ob die Frage schon mal gestellt wurde. Hab ein Bild gescannt (Foto) das nach dem scan ein erhebliches Rauschen aufweisst. Kann jemand Tips geben wie ich das mit PS hinbekomme. Ich arbeite zwar schon seit einigen Jahren damit aber das will mir einfach nicht gelingen. Mit Weichzeichnen wird es nix, da es sofort an Schärfe verliert, der Kontrast> Hintergrund und Motiv ist nicht so das man da an der Schärfe noch viel drehen kann.

 Zur Info: das Bild wird für einen A3 Kalender verwendet und ist mit 2400 dpi gescannt danach auf 300 dpi runtergerechnet und vergrößert.


----------



## MeggieX (21. Oktober 2004)

Hi, 
mit PS weiß ich keine Lösung. 
Aber nimm NeatImage - ist kostenlos und nicht schlecht für diese Zwecke.

Meggie


----------



## ByeBye 23291 (21. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

1. Versuch mal, das Bild mit "nur" 600 dpi einzuscannen (mehr ist nicht immer gleich besser). Falls das nicht geht (weil du das Bild nicht mehr hast),
2. Leicht weichzeichnen, danach vorsichtig "unscharf maskieren", Werte um max. 50%,
vielleicht wirds dann was.

Viel Erfolg
Harry


----------



## sandyjohn (21. Oktober 2004)

Danke für eure Tips, mit Net Image bringts auch nicht die gewünschten Ergebnisse.
 Hab mir jetzt erst mal nen neuen Scanner geholt mal sehen was da geht.


----------



## Boromir (21. Oktober 2004)

Hallo sandyjohn

Probier mal folgendes:
Wechsel über „ Bild – Modus zu Lab-Farbe“.
In der Kanälepallette findest du jetzt die Kanäle a und b.
Wähle den a Kanal und wende den Gaußschen Weichzeichner an bis das Rauschen weg ist.
Danach im b Kanal genau das gleiche mit den gleichen Einstellungen (Strg+F).
Über Bild – Modus gehst du wieder zurück zu RGB.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## jensen (22. Oktober 2004)

@Boromir: wahnsinn! Das is ja echt ne super Methode! Der Tip kommt gerade richtig vor meinem anstehenden Plakatdruck!   Danke dir!

jens


----------



## nutron (25. Oktober 2004)

@jensen

hy, sagmal kannst du ein vorher nacher Bild hier mal Posten oder zumindest ein Ausschnitt der kritischen Bereiche ?

Wäre nett da ich ebenfalls grosse Problem mit Rauchen bei eingescannten Bildern habe.


----------



## Boromir (25. Oktober 2004)

Hallo nutron,

hier ein Bild zu posten wäre sinnlos, weil ich es runterrechnen müsste und du den Effekt nicht sehen könntest.
Wichtig ist beim scannen, das du dir vorher im klaren bist was du mit dem Bild anstellen willst.
Wenn ich ein Bild zum späteren entwickeln scanne, wähle ich 300ppi (reicht für 10x15 Bilder) und auf keinen Fall die höchste Bittiefe.
Schau dir mal die Oberfläche eines Fotos an und du wirst sehen das dort Unebenheiten vorhanden sind, diese leisten auch ihren Beitrag zum rauschen. Lege mal beim Scannen Pergamentpapier auf das Glas vom Scanner. Das Bild ist dann zwar sehr blass, du kannst es dann in Photoshop mit einer Farbkorrektur wieder zurück holen.
Es gibt bei den neueren Scannern auch eine Funktion mit der du ein Bild mehrfach scannen kannst, dadurch sollen sie dann sehr scharf und entrauscht aussehen. Kann das leider nicht nachvollziehen da mein Scanner das nicht anbietet.
Scannen ist ne Wissenschaft für sich und je schneller man was machen will um so bescheidener werden die Ergebnisse. Also Zeit lassen und mit verschiedenen Einstellungen probieren.

Gruß

Boromir


----------



## jensen (28. Oktober 2004)

@nutron: sorry, habs erst eben gelesen, irgendwie bekomme ich keine Mailbenachrichtigung auf Antworten..

@Boromir: eigentlich geht es hier ja um den Dither-Effekt beim Scannen, ich hab die Lab-Methode allerdings auf ein Farbrauschen bedingt durch lange Belichtungszeit und wenig Licht bzw. hohe ISO-Werte angewendet.

Bei aneinandergrenzenden verschiedenfarbigen Flächen beeinträchtigt es allerdings logischerweise die Farben, abhängig vom Wert der Weichzeichnung.

Zu sehen ist ein Schatten auf einem leicht beleuchteten Boden.
Vorher / Nachher:









mfg!
jens


----------



## Boromir (28. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

@jensen, wie ich an deinen Antworten erkenne befasst du dich intensiv mit Fotografie und Bildbearbeitung. Zum Farbrauschen habe ich noch eine schnellere Methode: Weichzeichnen-Bearbeiten-Verblassen Weichzeichner,Modus Farbe. Habe mal dein angehängtes Bild damit bearbeitet und bin auf das gleiche Ergebnis wie im Lab-Modus gekommen.
Ich habe mal nach langer Zeit ein Foto eingescannt (mit viel Himmel), dort habe ich auch Probleme mit dem Rauschen und die beiden Methoden bringen mich dort kein Stück weiter. (seltsam)
@nutron, wie sieht es denn bei dir jetzt aus, mit dem neuen Scanner, läuft es nun besser?
Ein kurzer Erfahrungsbericht wäre nicht schlecht.

Boromir


----------



## jensen (28. Oktober 2004)

@Boromir: das haut hin. Zwar ist bei mir die Lab-Methode etwas feiner, aber das Prinzip sollte dasselbe sein. Super, danke auch für diesen Tip! 

jens


----------



## jensen (24. November 2005)

Da ich ungern auf andere Programme ausweiche, welche Möglichkiet gibt es in PS gegen das Helligkeitsrauschen, wie es hier gezeigt wird.

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, entsteht das Helligkeitsrauschen bei Aufnahmen mit hoher ISO-Zahl, das Farbrauschen kommt bei schwächer werdendem Licht dazu.

mfg!
jens


----------

